# Maculate conception



## morzh

"Maculate Conception: How Apple’s iMac Was Born" 

Вот как перевели это переводчики Ленты.ру: 

"*Пятнистая идея: Как появился эппловский iMac*"

Понятно, что игра слов связана с "immaculate conception", что есть "непорочное зачатие", и что "maculate conception" играет на слове "Mac" (все Макинтоши), и на "порочном зачатии".

Т.е., если не прибегать к поиску игры слов, смысл этого, как мне кажется - "порочное зачатие Мака".

Кто бы как перевел?


----------



## elemika

Ммм... непорочное зачатие (immaculate conception) - зачатие без пятна первородного греха на потомстве ; зачатие же само по себе не является порочным ( но следствие первородного греха состоит в том, что рождающиеся несут тяготы земной жизни, на которые обрекло их грехопадение прародителей); непорочное зачатие как бессеменное зачатие - Virgin birth.

Если вспомнить о запретном плоде, с которого и пошло грехопадение, а также эмблему фирмы, получается что-то вроде:
_Плод не без греха / плод с бочком: как родился  __Apple’s iMac_ 
(ну, поскольку _плод_ имеет отношение и к концепции, и к зачатию...)


----------



## Maroseika

А что сказать-то хотели? Он что, этот iMac, плохой какой-то?


----------



## morzh

В очередной раз убеждаюсь, что новости нужно читать в оригинале.
Журналюги из Ленты написали "maculate conception", тогда как в оригинале было "iMaculate conception".

Я не проверил - выглядело достоверно.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...itter-sensation/2011/06/21/AG3qlPeH_blog.html

Т.е.. ответ на вопрос - нет, там вообще ничего не подразумевалось, потому что ни книги, на ссамом деле, нет, ни письма.

Мне был интересен сам перевод заголовка.
Но, как оказалось, они и заголовок переврали.


----------



## kra

elemika said:


> Если вспомнить о запретном плоде, с которого и пошло грехопадение, а также эмблему фирмы, получается что-то вроде:
> _Плод не без греха / плод с бочком: как родился  __Apple’s iMac_
> (ну, поскольку _плод_ имеет отношение и к концепции, и к зачатию...)



 А что означает "плод с бочком"? Плод с испорченной стороной?


----------



## Maroseika

kra said:


> А что означает "плод с бочком"? Плод с испорченной стороной?



Да. Обычно это бывает на том боку, на котором плод долго лежал или которым с чем-то соприкасался.


----------



## WordOrder

morzh said:
			
		

> Пятнистая идея: Как появился эппловский iMac



Разве после двоеточия оставшаяся часть предложения пишется с заглавной буквы?


----------



## gvozd

Таких примеров с перевиранием у нас пруд пруди. "Пролетая над гнездом кукушки", например.:d


----------



## Albertovna

gvozd said:


> Таких примеров с перевиранием у нас пруд пруди. "Пролетая над гнездом кукушки", например.:d


Поясните, пожалуйста.  Это же отрывок из детской считалки, который Кизи сделал названием своей книги. Где здесь что переврали?

 Насчёт игры слов: переводчику не надо расшибаться в лепёшку и коверкать русскую грамматику, лишь бы как-то передать игру слов. Так гласит теория. Многие вещи просто нельзя перевести на другой язык. Часто нельзя передать ту же самую образность и приходится заменять другим образом. Я считаю, бояться этого не нужно. Отдельные вещи могут быть непереводимыми, но текст в целом переводим. 

Если действительно ничего не подразумевалось (ни плохого, ни хорошего), я бы перевела как "Яблочко" созрело (коль скоро фирма Apple). Но я ни в коем разе не навязываю. Ещё вариант: Ловко сМАКлерили (это шутка, но в каждой шутке...)  А как насчёт Со сМАКом? Можно ещё яблоко Ньютона обыграть: яблоко считается как бы символом научного открытия, новых идей. Может, кто-нибудь придумает? Кстати, идея *elemika* использовать слово "плод" мне очень понравилась (ибо универсально).


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> Это же отрывок из детской считалки, который Кизи сделал названием своей книги. Где здесь что переврали?



Ну, я не силен в английском, на истину не претендую. Но, насколько мне известно, "cuckoo's house", "cuckoo's nest" - это психушка. Фильм смотришь и думаешь, при чем здесь кукушка...


----------



## Albertovna

gvozd said:


> "cuckoo's house", "cuckoo's nest" - это психушка


Правильно. У кукушки на самом деле НЕТ гнезда - вот и получается.

Не зевай, не моргай,
 Тетка удила цыплят,
 Гуси по небу летят...
 В целой стае три гуся...
 Летят в разные края,
 Кто из дому, кто в дом,
 Кто над кукушкиным гнездом...
 Гусь тебе кричит: води...
Два-три, выходи. 
(перевод Андрея Сергеева)

Intery, mintery, cutery, corn,
 Apple seed and apple thorn;
Wine, brier, limber lock,
 Three geese in a flock,
 One flew east, one flew west,
 And one flew over the goose's nest.


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> And one flew over the *goose*'s nest.



Не понял?


----------



## Albertovna

gvozd said:


> Не понял?


И я тоже. Цитирую по Википедии. Ну ладно, "one flew over the cuckoo's nest." Давайте на этом покончим, а то тему закроют.


----------



## Explorer41

Albertovna said:


> Если действительно ничего не подразумевалось (ни плохого, ни хорошего), я бы перевела как "Яблочко" созрело (коль скоро фирма Apple). Но я ни в коем разе не навязываю. Ещё вариант: Ловко сМАКлерили (это шутка, но в каждой шутке...)  А как насчёт Со сМАКом? Можно ещё яблоко Ньютона обыграть: яблоко считается как бы символом научного открытия, новых идей. Может, кто-нибудь придумает?


"Яблочко созрело" -- нравится  . А вот другие два варианта, я думаю, не подошли бы. Первый из них (где "ловко маклерили") выражает, как мне кажется, совершенно постороннюю идею (такая реакция могла бы быть уместной в конце статьи, но не в начале -- не в заголовке), а второй вариант создал бы неуместное созвучие с оставшейся частью заголовка (где фигурируют опять-таки маки), да и слово "смак" немного из другой оперы...
Хотя, конечно, не зная идею статьи (не зная даже, существовала ли таковая идея, и если существовала, то в скольких вариациях и разновидностях), судить трудно.

А вот ещё: "Яблочко от яблони: откуда пошли Маки". Тут и рождение (conception), и мысль, идея (та же conception; "яблоко" здесь вполне быстро воспринимается как символ идеи), и ссылка на логотипы фирмы (iMaculate). Желающие могут даже вспомнить Ньютона  . Вот только неоднозначность immaculate/maculate не выражена... Ну и бог с ней -- на то она и неоднозначность!
Да, надеюсь, никому при чтении такого заголовка не вспоминаются австрийские генералы! 


Albertovna said:


> Кстати, идея *elemika* использовать слово "плод" мне очень понравилась (ибо универсально). -- видимо, "*универсальна*"? (понял, здесь "это" универсально)


Поясните, пожалуйста? Для ситуаций какого рода она универсальна?


----------



## Albertovna

Спасибо за поддержку.


Explorer41 said:


> второй вариант создал бы неуместное созвучие с оставшейся частью заголовка


Я и добиваюсь созвучия, чтобы передать игру слов.


Explorer41 said:


> "Яблочко от яблони: откуда пошли Маки".


Яблочко от яблони - чудесно!
А мак - это цветок. Так что вторая часть, мне кажется, не пойдёт.


Explorer41 said:


> Да, надеюсь, никому при чтении такого заголовка не вспоминаются австрийские генералы!


Немецкие? Ввиду отсутствия красной розы жизнь моя будет разбита.


Explorer41 said:


> Поясните, пожалуйста? Для ситуаций какого рода она универсальна?


Плод - многозначное слово (плоды трудов, плоды с дерева, плод в утробе матери). Универсально для ситуаций, когда изобретают что-то новое.


----------



## Explorer41

Albertovna said:


> Спасибо за поддержку.
> 
> Я и добиваюсь созвучия, чтобы передать игру слов.


Ну да, видимо, моё "внутреннее неудовольствие" было вызвано не столько самим созвучием (хотя оно и впрямь, по-моему, слишком бросается в глаза), сколько тем, что созвучием усилено слово "смак". Сильные ассоциации с батончиками "Twix" и "Пепси-колой", а не с серьёзными (хотя и не без чувства юмора) парнями, соорудившими Компьютер -- словами "из другой оперы" я имел в виду именно это.

Да и потом, в оригинальном заголовке первая фраза не указывает, как именно создавались Маки -- со смаком или без. Тем более она не о том, как люди относятся к Макам. Она просто утверждает, что нечто (вроде бы iMac) было создано.


Albertovna said:


> Яблочко от яблони - чудесно!
> А мак - это цветок. Так что вторая часть, мне кажется, не пойдёт.


Предлагаю замену на "Яблочко от яблони: как появился iMac". В особенности из-за следующего пункта...

PS: перечитал заглавный пост, как раз заметил, что перевод второй половины заголовка у журналистов Ленты.ру почти тот же... Насчёт слова "эппловский" можно спорить долго!


Albertovna said:


> Немецкие? Ввиду отсутствия красной розы жизнь моя будет разбита.


Наверно, я что-то серьёзно пропустил на уроках истории... Нет, я имел в виду самого обычного генерала Мака из "Войны и мира". Когда написал "пошли Маки", сразу вспомнил о нём. Получилось смешно.


Albertovna said:


> Плод - многозначное слово (плоды трудов, плоды с дерева, плод в утробе матери). Универсально для ситуаций, когда изобретают что-то новое.


!)


----------



## Doktor Zlo

morzh said:


> Кто бы как перевел?



Моя скромная попытка - "Реализация iдеи: Как появился эппловский iMac".


----------



## morzh

Doktor Zlo said:


> Моя скромная попытка - "Реализация iдеи: Как появился эппловский iMac".



Я-то, со своей стороны, эту тему для себя закончил, поняв, что ответа на этот вопрос попросту нет, но идеей этой темы был перевод игры слов. Мы тут все достаточно неплохо знаем английский для того, чтобы понять основной смысл 

Напомню: переводчики вообще перевели "Maculate" как "пятнистое", тогда как в заголовке это был использовано, как игра слов на тему "Непорочного зачатия" - "Immaculate conception".


----------



## Albertovna

Explorer41 said:


> я имел в виду самого обычного генерала Мака из "Войны и мира". Когда написал "пошли Маки", сразу вспомнил о нём. Получилось смешно.


Аааа...  Да вспомнить можно что угодно, вплоть до гамбургеров.
Я, со своей стороны, могу сколь угодно дурацких вариантов придумать, где было бы созвучие с "mac". Это есть и в слове "максимум" и т.д. Проблема в том, что появляются нежелательные коннотации (положительные или отрицательные). Вот ещё один дурацкий вариант, где задействован мак - цветок: _Маки на яблоне: Как появился эппловский iMac. _*
Doktor Zlo:
*


> "Реализация iдеи: Как появился эппловский iMac"


По-моему, классно. Самый универсальный и нейтральный вариант, да ещё и близкий к оригиналу. Только вот сразу пошли ассоциации с украинским языком (i). Это можно пережить?


----------

